# Clever Dripper



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone tried this for cold brew?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Anyone tried this for cold brew?


I've tried it for hot brew that ended up cold. Brew as normal, steep for 45-50mins, draw down into a cold glass jug/decanter, let it drop to room temp then chill it if you like?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have read that cooling hot coffee results in a different flavour profile compared to coffee brewed overnight? Was simply thinking about some different methods of doing this.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, the flavour profile will change as the hot coffee cools too. Give it a go & let us know how you go...if you're prepared to wait overnight you could A/B the 2 methods. Apologies if I'm turning a fun thing into a chore/science experiment...I can't help it...;-)


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

All good advice thanks. Need to find a bargain grinder for brewed now!


----------

